# Back issues of American Woodworker



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

I have about 30 issues of "American Woodworker" that I will give away for the shipping cost.

I have not checked the dates or issues as I first want to see if there is any interest at all!

*Either post a reply here or PM me if you are interested!*


----------



## Handtooler (Jul 24, 2012)

I have even more, so don't need these. But, if no one desires to get them from you please pass them to the local library rather than burn or recycle them.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

*Handtooler*, I don't believe in burning reading material!


----------



## Picklehead (Feb 12, 2013)

Oldnovice, then you must not be a …............................


----------



## suesue1 (Apr 9, 2014)

I would love to have these!


----------



## dfox52 (Oct 6, 2013)

There are approximately 200 issues here for free if anyone wants to take the time to download them. https://archive.org/search.php?query=american%20woodworker


----------



## johnhutchinson (Dec 9, 2013)

*oldnovice:* Thanks for the offer, but I only keep the magazines (including two issues of American Woodworker) in which my work has appeared. And because my work has been published so extensively, I really don't have room for more.

Now this is where you're supposed to say, "Get over your bad self".


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

I don't have my name in woodworking magazines, just the patent office, and they don't print any magazines.

*Touché*


----------



## johnhutchinson (Dec 9, 2013)

I'm sure you meant to say "post office". Not to worry, those mistakes happen when you're really, really old.

*Threeche*


----------



## RockyTopScott (Nov 16, 2008)

ok you 2, take some geritol and have a break. Maybe soak your dentures.


----------



## johnhutchinson (Dec 9, 2013)

Any guy who references the sponsor of The Lawrence Welk Show has to have a few years (or beers) under his belt … jus sayn


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

*Rocky* were just having fun with each other, no harm intended … *at least from my end*!


----------



## RockyTopScott (Nov 16, 2008)

The Lennon sisters were kinda hot if i remember correctly


----------



## 228861 (Feb 23, 2009)

Why--was that show in florida?


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

All that I know is that Hans provided me with an additional 10yr of Wood Magazine, bringing me up to over +30yr, nearly a complete collection. Like several folks, I would rather peruse old hard copies than have to try and read them on a computer. Something about the hobby IMO.

Thanks Hans!


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

Who brought up The Lawrence Welk Show? Did I miss something while I was napping … old geezers need naps!

I guess to some extent *Mike* is probably more ecologically correct when looking at the print versions, as opposed to a screen either CRT or LCD or whatever, as the printed page is made out of wood and what is this site all about.
One big advantage is that you can take a print copy anywhere, including the "reading room".

I would (not wood) like to have kept all my magazines but my shop space is limited, my wife is an avid reader and has several book cases full of books (finally got her a Nook). In Illinois I had 1/2 of a 36' x 55' basement and here I have 1/2 of a two car garage that I have to share with the outdoor vermin that like to drop in.

*By the way, the "American Woodworker" magazine will be shipped by Monday!*


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Someone will get a nice collection. Also, thnx for that link dfox


----------

